# Happy Birthday Palladium



## kurtak (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday Palladium 8) :!: 

And a big thanks for all you contribute to this great forum :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy b'day Sir, hundreds of this days!


----------



## jason_recliner (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy birthday Palladium!


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy B'day Ralph.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday Palladium and the other 48 year olds!

Dave


----------



## etack (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday Palladium 

Eric


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Ralph.


----------



## butcher (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## chuckgambale (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy birthday Palladium thanks for all the great info


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## Shark (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 21, 2015)

Hope you had a great day Ralph.

Jon


----------



## Palladium (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen for the warm birthday wishes. I'm just glad to see another one and to have such great friends to share it with. It was 10 years ago this week that two things happed. One was hurricane Katrina and the other was I was diagnosed with cancer. They told me 18 months. 10 years later I thank God for every day I'm blessed. Thanks guys!


----------



## jonn (Aug 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday Ralph, let the party begin!


----------



## 4metals (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow, what a coincidence Ralph! Palladium, Platinum, Gold, Rhodium, and some duck are all sharing a birthday with you!

Happy 48! (youngin'!)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 21, 2015)

4metals said:


> Wow, what a coincidence Ralph! Palladium, Platinum, Gold, Rhodium, and some duck are all sharing a birthday with you!
> 
> Happy 48! (youngin'!)



ROFLMAO you beat me too that.


And my cat says Happy Birthday.


----------



## Geo (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday Buddy! I hope you had a fantastic day.


----------



## maynman1751 (Aug 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday Ralph!!!! Hope that you had a great one. Thanks for all of the info.


----------



## Silver Sliver (Aug 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Lou (Aug 24, 2015)

Belated happy birthday to you! Wishing you many more.


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 24, 2015)

Yea, hope it was a good one!


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 26, 2015)

Late again...
Happy birthday Ralph.


----------



## edsikes (Aug 27, 2015)

Happy belated birthday ralph!!!!


----------

